# *Horsebox MOT - Warwickshire. Also in NL*



## SS.89 (16 January 2012)

Hi guys,

I bought my first 3.5 tonne horsebox back in october and its MOT is due in around a months time.
Just wondered if anyone had any experience of getting their box's MOT'd in the warwickshire area and if there's anyone who's really good / who to avoid etc.
Might sound a bit dim but i've heard a few horror stories of people getting ripped off. I know my stuff when it comes to cars but in regards to a horsebox this will be a first. Few of the girls down the yard have gave me a bit of a list but just wanted to see if there was any other opinions.
Im in Coventry so anywhere localish!

Its a 3.5 VW LT35

Thank you all 

SS x


----------



## carthorse (16 January 2012)

We have a 7.5 ton and use someone Southam way[ I think ] he collects our horsebox and checks it out , takes it for test and brings it back , he is reasonable. Before I used to go to a commercial place and it cost a fortune . I will try to get his number for you from my husband.


----------



## carthorse (16 January 2012)

Will pm you


----------



## carthorse (16 January 2012)

Don't quite understand because in this post yesterday you say it was mot'd a month ago???????????????
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=10340863#post10340863


----------



## SS.89 (16 January 2012)

carthorse said:



			Don't quite understand because in this post yesterday you say it was mot'd a month ago???????????????
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=10340863#post10340863

Click to expand...

Lol well snooped out .... wasn't MOT'd it was serviced. Which is why I posted this about getting it MOT'd as I have no idea where to get it done. As I stated before its normally cars i'm into not horsebox's. Dad had it serviced for me ... got it confused with MOT. Sorry


----------



## carthorse (16 January 2012)

Easy mistake to make, good luck


----------



## Dot2dot (17 January 2012)

There's a place on the tamworth road that does it. There is normally as lorry parked there i dont know the name or number but might be worth having a drive down there if youre local.


----------

